# H80 Grundplatte



## Duckstein (4. August 2011)

Hallo erst einmal an alle, ich habe mir die H80 gegönnt und hab da mal eine frage ich habe die Grundplatte mal vor montiert um zu schauen ob das passt jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich die Bolzen mit der platte verschraube (festziehen) das die platte Spiel hat also ich kann die platte nicht festschrauben,kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist ach so hab das Mainboard P8Z68-V Pro von Asus 


mfg


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

